
Documents reveal how Russia taps phone companies for surveillance - wildylion
https://techcrunch.com/2019/09/18/russia-sorm-nokia-surveillance/
======
wildylion
Dupe: the other one is at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21005650](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21005650)

